# بمناسبة عيد الام- كل سنه وانتي طيبه ياماما ياعدرا



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

*بمناسبة عيد الام- كل سنه وانتي طيبه ياماما ياعدرا* 
بمناسبة عيد الام 21 مارس
الكل يدخل يعيد علي ماما العدرا







انا بحب اعيد اول حاجه علي ماما العدرا 
كل سنه وانتي طيبه ياماما العدرا
امي العدرا امي الحقيقيه
بهنيكي بعيد الام ياغاليه علي
كنتي اعظم ام ليسوع وبقيتي ام للجموع
امي انتي حبيبتي وعزايا وديما يا امي حمايا
بطلب منك ياامي ما تنسي اولادك وبناتك امام عرش النعمه 
انا عارفه ياامي انتي سمعاني 
وبتحققي لاولادك كل الاماني
اعظم ام حنونه
بيكي ياامي مفتونه
بتصبري قلب الحزاني ياساكنه دايما جوانا
علميني ياامي وداعتك
علميني هدوئك وطاعتك
كل سنه وانتي طيبه 
ياامي ياعدرا​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

جميل اوي يا نيتا

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا امي 

صلواتك دايما بتحمينا وتحافظ علينا

واحلي تقييم ليكي يا نيتا​


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

*بمناسبة عيد الام- كل سنه وانتي طيبه ياماما ياعدرا* 
بمناسبة عيد الام 21 مارس
الكل يدخل يعيد علي ماما العدرا






انا بحب اعيد اول حاجه علي ماما العدرا 
كل سنه وانتي طيبه ياماما العدرا
امي العدرا امي الحقيقيه
بهنيكي بعيد الام ياغاليه علي
كنتي اعظم ام ليسوع وبقيتي ام للجموع
امي انتي حبيبتي وعزايا وديما يا امي حمايا
بطلب منك ياامي ما تنسي اولادك وبناتك امام عرش النعمه 
انا عارفه ياامي انتي سمعاني 
وبتحققي لاولادك كل الاماني
اعظم ام حنونه
بيكي ياامي مفتونه
بتصبري قلب الحزاني ياساكنه دايما جوانا
علميني ياامي وداعتك
علميني هدوئك وطاعتك
كل سنه وانتي طيبه 
ياامي ياعدرا​


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

كل سنه وانتي طيبه ياامي ياعدرا​


----------



## أنجيلا (20 مارس 2011)

كل سنة وانت طيبة يا امنا 

شكرا حبيبتي على الفكرة الجميلة
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 مارس 2011)

*كنتي اعظم ام ليسوع وبقيتي ام للجموع
امي انتي حبيبتي وعزايا وديما يا امي حمايا
بطلب منك ياامي ما تنسي اولادك وبناتك امام عرش النعمه 






كل سنه وانتي طيبه ياامي ياعدرا


ميرسى نيتا لموضوعك الجميل

​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

*كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا امي يا من حملتي مخلصي المسيح فانتي امنا كلنا ونحن مولودون منكي*
*اشفعي فينا واحمينا يا مصدر ينبوع الحنان*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

*كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا امى *
*ويارب دايما معانا واحنا معاكى *
*واحلى تقيم لشخصيك*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جدا
للموضوع الجميل
كل سنه وكل أم بخير
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2011)

*موضوع 
راائع جدا جدا
شكـــــرا
ربنا يباركك


*​


----------

